# Two random swarms within 30 minutes



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

don't ya just hate it when $200 dollars just fly's into your yard


----------



## Arpolis (Aug 26, 2013)

I know. Such a burden!


----------



## Arpolis (Aug 26, 2013)

Checked the swarms today. Lots of bees festooning and climbing on the outside of the box the first swarm went into. I took some cardboard and scooped them up and put them in a different box. They just left that box and flew around going back to the original one. After 30+ minutes of scooping and watching they stopped clustering. I could see no ball or queen for that matter. Took a peek in the first box and the bees are thick in there. I saw no disernable swarm leave but other than the bees just being louse in the air and many just crawling on the outside of the box I saw no signs of a second swarm. This looked like heavy bearding rather than a swarm. So I combined the boxes and left it alone. More bees went into the boxes and they are calming down but there are still a lot of bees in the air.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

"Second swarm" could have been separated from the larger swarm. I've had two swarms, both about volley ball size, end up in one hive. I hived them separately in two hives (they were in the same tree about 6 feet apart). When I came back an hour later to check them, one hive was empty and the other was full of bees.


----------



## Guyot (Oct 2, 2010)

Do some, or all, bees from a swarm ever return to the hive? A large swarm left one of my hives and landed 15 feet up in a nearby tree. After about 30 minutes, while I was inside the house, the bees were gone--but there are still many bees in the original hive.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Sometimes they'll do what's called a "practice swarm" where they'll fly around then cluster on a tree then go back into the hive. Usually they do the "real" swarm thing in the next day or two and usually, in my experience, cluster in the same spot as the "practice swarm" so you kind of know where they'll go. Could be a good thing when they landed only 15 feet up in the tree, could have been 40 foot up in the top of the tree.

If they swarm for real, good luck getting them into a hive.


----------

